# eco complete or seachem onyx sand



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm a newbie when it comes to plants and plant substrate.
I'm debating between eco complete and onyx sand for plants.
I want a substrate that will do well with a wide range of plants that doesn't require co2. I have been dosing dry ferts.

any suggestions is greatly appreciated! thank you!


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

personally without CO2 i have had best luck with seachem flourite black (onyx?) it seems to be the best without co2. i find the plants grow less root structure, and more leaves, thus better visual growth then with soft clay subtrates. though depending on the tank size i would get some DIY co2 going. i wouldnt start a planted without c02 now... makes tanks grow sooo much faster.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Oraganic Miracle Gro Potting Soil....

FAR cheaper nutrient rich...


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

dZilla said:


> Oraganic Miracle Gro Potting Soil....
> 
> FAR cheaper nutrient rich...


do i put that in a pot or use it as a substrate for the tank?


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

bambam said:


> do i put that in a pot or use it as a substrate for the tank?


As a substrate... you just need a cap


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

a layer of the miracle grow capped with 3m black sand would look nice


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Leo.

If you want to grow a variety of acid substrate loving plants, I would NOT use EC because it tends to increase alkalinity. The onyx sand is inert. 

If you are going to use Miracle Gro PS (or any other type of usable soil) with a cap, you have to remember that you can't directly pull out stem plants, Swords, Erios, or Crypts (as this may cause the soil to be released into the water column usually causing an ammonia spike). You should use a barrier between the soil and cap. PM misl (Michael) as he is having excellent success using the soil and cap method. Or better yet...... go to the next VAHS auction on April 13th and meet him in-person.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Leo.
> 
> If you want to grow a variety of acid substrate loving plants, I would NOT use EC because it tends to increase alkalinity. The onyx sand is inert.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stuart!!!
what are some examples of acid substrate loving plants? sorry i'm a newbie to the plant thing.

So the onyx sand is not a good plant substrate... but it says on the seachem site it's good for plants...
Seachem. Onyx Sand

please help!!!
what kind of substrate would you recommend for a plant newbie =)
it's going in a 20 gal.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

I found Eco Complete very easy as a newbie. Put the Eco Complete in the tank, add plants and water. Everything always seemed to work fine!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Erios, Tonina species, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Glossostigma elatinoides, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Mermaid Weed, Utricularia graminifolia..... to name a few.

Hopefully that helps.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

onyx sand is a carbonate base substrate and will buffer in acidic water.
Flourite black does not buffer water as that is clay base.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the inputs guys! What about ADA II? I know alot of members here use this stuff. Is it the better choice for plants or does it limit to certain plants I can keep.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Leo.

My apologies.... please default to EDGE's answer on Onyx sand. 

ADA II works well with plants too.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

